# Covid-19 news



## Emily Starton (Aug 19, 2021)

Adults in Generation Z (46%) were the most likely to say that their mental health had deteriorated since the pandemic, followed by Xers (33%), Millennials (31%), Boomers (28%), and older adults (9% ). Since the start of the pandemic, the majority of adults (61%) have experienced unwanted weight changes, with more than 2 in 5 (42%) saying they have gained more weight than they intended. Adults in this group said they gained an average of 29 pounds (with a typical gain of 15 pounds, which is the median). Stress, anxiety, depression is everywhere and some of us had this right now which is alarming it's really a problem. What are your thoughts regarding this topic?


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 19, 2021)

so the 15 lbs I gained over the past 12 months can be blamed on the pandemic and not because I'm fat and not exercising enough?  I'm sure my doctor will be happy during my physical this weekend.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 19, 2021)

Emily Starton said:


> Adults in Generation Z (46%) were the most likely to say that their mental health had deteriorated since the pandemic, followed by Xers (33%), Millennials (31%), Boomers (28%), and older adults (9% ). Since the start of the pandemic, the majority of adults (61%) have experienced unwanted weight changes, with more than 2 in 5 (42%) saying they have gained more weight than they intended. Adults in this group said they gained an average of 29 pounds (with a typical gain of 15 pounds, which is the median). Stress, anxiety, depression is everywhere and some of us had this right now which is alarming it's really a problem. What are your thoughts regarding this topic?


Source for this info?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 19, 2021)

DrParasite said:


> so the 15 lbs I gained over the past 12 months can be blamed on the pandemic and not because I'm fat and not exercising enough?  I'm sure my doctor will be happy during my physical this weekend.


Just tell your doctor that you're in shape...round is a shape.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 19, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Source for this info?


*








						Young Americans continue to struggle
					

This survey finds Gen Z adults are doing worse mentally and physically than other generations.




					www.apa.org
				



*


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 19, 2021)

It’s GEN Z. Amongst the group of ME generations. Who cares? They did it to themselves.


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 20, 2021)

Doctor: How often do you exercise?
Me: Three times
Doctor: A week? A month?
Me: I have given my answer.


----------



## Emily Starton (Aug 25, 2021)

DrParasite said:


> so the 15 lbs I gained over the past 12 months can be blamed on the pandemic and not because I'm fat and not exercising enough?  I'm sure my doctor will be happy during my physical this weekend.


Just maintain your desired shape and it will be good to go!


----------



## pregnancywhine (Aug 26, 2021)

I'm not sure about generations and where do I belong, what I am sure of is that Mental health problems nowadays are on such an alarming rise.


----------



## Summit (Aug 28, 2021)

Is this COVID-19 news?

If it is COVID-19 related why?

If it is COVID-19 related, is it because so many people, about 1 in 8 Americans, got COVID and suffered ill effects of the illness? Is it because of the incredibly high rate of post infection psychiatric diagnosis (1 in 3 at months, 1 in 6 new dx) either due to direct neuropsychiatric effects of the virus of fallout from other long term effects of the virus or second order effects like the suffering of long COVID? Is it because a lot of people lost someone or they suffered greatly, around 1 in 150 Americans was hospitalized for COVID and 1 in 500 Americans are dead from COVID, so almost everyone has only 1 or 2 degrees of separation from a COVID death? Grief and loss are powerful and not contained to immediate family.

Is it because of the division and polarization of society and the news and social media fear/outrage/anxiety cycles and echochambers over all of this? Perhaps the knowledge that it isn't over yet and fear of the future?

Is it related to all the public health restrictions that occurred a 1+ years ago and the second/third order social/economic effects?

Or is it due to all of the other things already occurring in our changing and polarized contentious society, or the fact that housing seems out of reach permanently to many gen Zers who would have had hope to purchase a home based on their station and course in life were they in a previous generation? Fears of the future with automation and Chinese competition? Or social media induced FOMO? Trips got cancelled? Wedding delayed? Couldn't get the latest iPhone? Etc...

I'm a Millennial (the generation previously known as Y) for the record. COVID has been my primary job focus for 18 months. I suffered stress, great stress at times. But now I'm in the best shape of my life and I lost weight.


----------



## Emily Starton (Sep 6, 2021)

pregnancywhine said:


> I'm not sure about generations and where do I belong, what I am sure of is that Mental health problems nowadays are on such an alarming rise.


I am sure that the situation has caused this alarming rise. We don't even know when this would end so that add to it even more.


----------



## Emily Starton (Sep 6, 2021)

Summit said:


> Is this COVID-19 news?
> 
> If it is COVID-19 related why?
> 
> ...


That is really good for you. The pandemic has affected us all differently. I think that being sensitive about others is really important.


----------

